# Briggs and Stratton 18.5hp



## bobburnseb (Sep 12, 2009)

*Briggs and Stratton 18hp*

Model 422707, Type 120802, Code 87121812
Original problem no start, shot of gas to carb starts but quits for lack of fuel. Replaced carb, fuel line and filter with same results. I can keep it running as long as I hand feed it fuel but would rather have it feed itself so I can ride and steer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

does your fuel tank cap permit venting?

Is the fuel tank tap allowing fuel to flow?
I've had tanks where you can't tell if the tank tap is in the open or close position,
unless I pull the line out and watch fuel flow out.

Has the tank got good quality gasoline & is not stale?

Let us know how it goes so we can work out the next steps if the problem still persists.

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------



## bobburnseb (Sep 12, 2009)

Good gas, fuel flows thru the new see thru filter to the carb but no sign of fuel or smell in the carb. The fuel pump is attaced to the carb with a hose going to the side of the engine. Again the carb and fuel pump are new out of the box.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you sure you have the fuel line attached correctly to the carburetor/fuel pump assembly? The fuel line should attach to the nipple on the side, the pulse line should hook the the nipple on the bottom. If they are hooked up correctly then there must be a problem within the carburetor.


----------



## bobburnseb (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks! That was it. Runs great.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's great!!!

Glad you got it going...


----------

